# target haul! :)



## makeupgirlie (Feb 20, 2011)

my recent haul from target :

  	Jemma kidd i-tech liquid liner in covet
  	Dura lash by ardell flare short black fake lashes
  	Tweezerman mini slant tweezer
  	Ecotools 6 piece brush set
  	Swirled cosmetics eyeshadow brush+foam smudge brush set
  	Nicole by OPI nail polish in Love Your Life
  	Duo lash adhesive

  	i'm really excited about this haul since it's my first time with fake lashes and i have been searching for a nail polish with heart glitter in it for what feels like forever!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Haul, Thats is cute nail polish.

  	Thanks for sharing
  	ittybitty


----------



## d-girl (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck with the lashes. You'll love the ecotools set. Their brushes are awesome!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 21, 2011)

d-girl said:


> Good luck with the lashes. *You'll love the ecotools set. Their brushes are awesome!*


 

  	  i know! i LOVE ecotools brushes! i have a bunch already! they're so soft and not expensive


----------



## Sass (Feb 21, 2011)

Those brushes are cute.  I keep passing them by Target every time I see them, but I do look at them. They are kind of calling my name.


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 21, 2011)

Sass said:


> Those brushes are cute.  I keep passing them by Target every time I see them, but I do look at them. They are kind of calling my name.



 	 i know i was'nt going to get them but they were just too cute to pass up


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Those brushes are adorable - I haven't seen any like that at my Target! Love the polish, and I have heard wonderful things about the EcoTools set. Great haul!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

The two brushes and that nail polish are super cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I can never find brushes at my target. sigh.
  	How are the eco tool brushes quality wise? x


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

The swirled brushes are adorable and the Ecotools are really great, I have two sets.


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 27, 2011)

I stop and look at those ecotool brushes every single time I walk by them in target, but never get them.

  	Great haul!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 28, 2011)

Great haul! I've heard so much about the ecotools brushes, I really have to try them out!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

duo is the best eyelash glue !


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have that Nicole Nail Polish and I love it! Great for V-DAY!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice haul   I love Target.


----------

